# Can you sex a Cockatiel humping behavior?



## TTmango (Jul 31, 2020)

I did a DNA feathers for my bird Mango. I’m still waiting for the result. Mango is only 4 months old and hasn’t had its first molt yet. I think Mango is a Female because of its vocal and pale orange cheek. ( Mango hasn’t whistle or talk. It just does the basic bird chirps. ) A few days ago I caught my bird looking at the mirror and humping the perch with its tails down. Now I’m all confused if She is really a HE. Do female cockatiel hump like this???
What do you guys think Male or Female???
Here is the videos below;




Mango Chirping;


----------



## TTmango (Jul 31, 2020)

I did a DNA feathers for my bird Mango. I’m still waiting for the result. Mango is only 4 months old and hasn’t had its first molt yet. I think Mango is a Female because of its vocal and pale orange cheek. ( Mango hasn’t whistle or talk. It just does the basic bird chirps. ) A few days ago I caught my bird looking at the mirror and humping the perch with its tails down. Now I’m all confused if She is really a HE. Do female cockatiel hump like this??? 
What do you guys think Male or Female???
Here is the video below;


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a hen that does this, so it's certainly possible that your bird could be a girl.


----------

